# J.C. Higgins Ladies Bike in The Netherlands



## Lowjack'r (Nov 11, 2014)

Hello i'm Jack from The Netherlands.
For my 50th birthday, i've got this bike from a friend of mine.









I've been asking around, about which year this bike could have been fabricated.
The most given answer was early 50's, i hope this is correct.

After googling a lot, i decided to restore it as a colorflow.

This are the first parts i bought for the bike.
They arrived a few weeks ago.




After I straightened out some parts
And made the parts fit the bike, it now looks this way.




The bike has peaked fenders which i would like to keep.
But they do have a lot of dings and are bent a lot.
I do have a deep rear fender as you can see on the parts picture.
So maybe i do switch to the deep fenders.
There are more parts coming from the U.S.
Will post more when they are over-here.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Nov 13, 2014)

Good luck with your project.  Mine was fun but a lot of work.


----------



## vincev (Nov 13, 2014)

Post some pictures of antique bikes from your country.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Nov 13, 2014)

*Welcome!*

Welcome to the CABE Jack...This is the best classic bike site on the internet.......................Wayne


----------



## Lowjack'r (Nov 17, 2014)

vincev said:


> Post some pictures of antique bikes from your country.




I will try to find some.


----------



## Lowjack'r (Nov 19, 2014)

*Dutch Classic Bikes.*



vincev said:


> Post some pictures of antique bikes from your country.




@ Vincev.
I have posted some Classic Dutch bikes.
You can find them here.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?65640-Dutch-Classics-1
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?65653-Dutch-Classics-2&p=398451#post398451


----------



## 48b6 (Nov 20, 2014)

Looking good, can't wait to see the finished product!




Lowjack'r said:


> Hello i'm Jack from The Netherlands.
> For my 50th birthday, i've got this bike from a friend of mine.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowjack'r (Nov 21, 2014)

Have put on the deep rear fender.
I like this much more than the peaked fenders.
It's for sure now, i'll go for the deep fenders.
Now it will take a while before the other parts arrive.


----------



## coppertonekid (Dec 10, 2014)

Very nice, congratulations on your birthday present


----------



## Lowjack'r (May 4, 2015)

It took a while longer than expected.
But finally the parts i've bought in the US, arrived last Saturday.




The deep frontfender with brackets, claxon, repo stimsonite #15 reflector, rack Jewels and decals.




The rearrack with bracket.




Immediately fitted the parts to the bike, to see them on the bike.
Streched a rope to align the brackets and the chainguard.




Mounted a straight seatpost.




I don't like the seatpost placed forward, because the seat comes to close to the handlebar.
I've turned the seatpost backwards, but that looked strange to me.
And that way the seat comes far above the rearrack.
I think the straight seatpost is the best option for me.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (May 4, 2015)

Nice!  Always fun fitting the parts the postman just delivered.


----------



## rustycruiser (May 10, 2015)

Thats looking great! 1950s bicycles had such unique designs.


----------



## Lowjack'r (May 11, 2015)

Ozark Flyer said:


> Nice!  Always fun fitting the parts the postman just delivered.



That for sure is fun.
Especially when it took about 4 months, before they arrive.

Last Saturday, I made those bezels for the rearrack Jewels.





Made them out a piece of alluminum. I don't know if the size is correct.




I have made them, 25 mm in diameter, and 8 mm thick. 
Maybe they are a little to thick, but i'm gonna use them anyway.


----------



## Lowjack'r (Aug 4, 2015)

The work on the ladies bike is slowly forward.




All parts are sandblasted, and painted in epoxy primer.
I am now sanding the parts, to remove the last nicks and scratches.




Parts sand blasted and ready for galvanizing.




Parts ready for re-chroming.




The rear axle completely disassembled.




The original bearings were still in it. 
Everything cleaned to put back together again.




The rear axle put back together. 
Only the red line needs to be put on again.




Making the head badge ready for reuse.

I slowly continue.


----------



## Evans200 (Aug 4, 2015)

Really like the way you're going about putting this bike together. Very organized and methodical. I don't envy the waiting time you endure, but that must make it that much sweeter when it all comes together. A Colorflow turns heads here in America. It will be a mind blower in the Netherlands. Congrats and keep posting!


----------



## Luchotocado (Aug 5, 2015)

Cant wait to see how its going to end up!


----------



## Lowjack'r (Oct 24, 2015)

Because it has been a while ago since my last post.
Here some pictures of the progress, so far.




The regalvanised parts.
I think, maybe it's wrong that i have the fronthub galvanised.
But it didn't look chrome when i cleaned it up, that's why it's galvanised now.




Rechromed parts, also back in tha house.
The strange part on the left side of the tombstone housing, is a home made light hook.
I'm gonna use that for mounting a european Bosch headlight to the bike.
This is a light wich i could accept to go on the bike.
I would prefer a Delta headlight, but the prices on these ones are outrageous high.
That would just get to expensive, to get one over to The Netherlands.




After sanding the epoxy primer with dry sanding paper p320.
And the use of a little bondo on the front fender.
The parts were ready for a coat of filler.




After the parts were sprayed in the filler.
Sanded them again, this time with waterproof p1000 sanding paper.




After that, some parts needed some primer here and there.
It's hard to see, but the frame is sprayed in filler and sanded again.
Some parts were sprayed with primer several times, and sanded a few times.
Until i was satisfied.
Here the frame is ready to be painted. 

*Because of to many pics see next post.*


----------



## Lowjack'r (Oct 24, 2015)

First sprayed the parts wich needed the light color, and the two tone parts. 




The part are sprayed in this nice, fine metallic color.




After that, taped the two tone parts.
And slightly sanded them.
Ready for the 2nd color.




And sprayed again.
Offcourse in a nice old blue color.




The other parts wich needed to get blue.




And the frame.


----------



## tech549 (Oct 24, 2015)

that's going to look fantastic when done,can not wait to see it finished,nice!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## St.Peter (Oct 24, 2015)

What a great project. I like the way you are putting it back together. I have about the same bike. I have also bought the parts to put it back together. You are way ahead of me.


----------



## Lowjack'r (Oct 26, 2015)

Today it was unpack day.





Making a good start.




After pulling of all the paper and tape.




Happy with the first parts.




Happier.




  Very happy with the result.
Nice sharp lines.
This week starts well.  




Some other blue parts.

Ready for the next step.








Stick on the decals.

To be continued.


----------



## Awhipple (Oct 26, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## Lowjack'r (Nov 14, 2015)

Time for a little update.
Last week it was time for clear coating all the parts.




Before the clear coat could be sprayed, painted the lower part of the forklegs red.




Time to let the paint harden.




I have put the decals on, before spraying the clear coat.








This time not everything went well.
While hanging the parts on the stand, the front fender fell to the ground.
Here it's already sanded.
But it needs to be sprayed again.




The rearrack decal also didn't cooperate.
This went flying as soon as a bit of air pressure came near.
A new decal is on it's way to The Netherlands. 




The with leather redone seat, has been put together again.
The pedals are also been put together.




Down under is done also.




The seat before it was redone.

Now i'll have to wait, untill the fender is painted again.
And for the dacal to arrive.




Meanwhile,i have been building wheels.
Happy me, building up has begun.


----------



## Evans200 (Nov 14, 2015)

Congrats on your progress. This bike will be a show stopper when you're done!


----------



## 56 Vette (Nov 15, 2015)

Very nice, super attention to detail! Awesome to see the girls getting some love too! Can't wait to see it done! Joe


----------



## Lowjack'r (Nov 21, 2015)

Started building up the bike, which goes very slow so far.
Despite the bicycle has been fully build up, before it was blasted and sprayed.
It's very hard to put it together again, so far nothing seems to fit decent.




The frontfender is sprayed again.




Because I was not satisfied with it's 1st paintjob, and the frontfender needed to be sprayed again.
At the same time the European Bosch Rotodyn headlight is sprayed again.




The new rearrack decal has arrived. *BIG thanks to Bicyclebones*.
Now it can be put on the rack, and than carefully clearcoat it once more.


----------



## indiana dave (Nov 22, 2015)

That bike is looking great! I've got an actual colorflow, and don't like the colors. Hard to decide whether to repaint it or not. It's in good original shape.


----------



## Lowjack'r (Nov 22, 2015)

indiana dave said:


> That bike is looking great! I've got an actual colorflow, and don't like the colors. Hard to decide whether to repaint it or not. It's in good original shape.




Thanks Dave.
A bike in good original shape, i should leave it as it is.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Nov 22, 2015)

WOW,What a super job lowjacker,r The attention to detail is outstanding.


----------



## Lowjack'r (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks Gene.

Here we go again.
Picked up the repainted parts this week.
So i could go on building up the bike.




The rearrack decal was put on the rack again.
So it was ready for a last layer of clear coat.




*WRONG*.
When i brought the rack to the body shop for clear coating it.
I saw that the decal did come loose.
I don't know what went wrong, and now it's waiting for another decal.

This week i had a few days off from work.
So it was time to go on with  building up the bike.




Started continuing with building up the rear end.
@ The skirt guards the bike is quite wide.
So I had to be careful, that the cranks don't touch the sheet metal.





The Original vintage Stimsonite #15 reflector.
And the not Original wire hanging over the fenderbrace.




The reflector has been upgraded with 3 LEDs, to function as rear light.
So that the rear end of the bike keeps it's authentic appearance.




The wire for the LEDs is hidden in the fender brace.




Started to build up of the front end.




Just a pic. of the other side.
More to come next week.


----------



## Awhipple (Nov 28, 2015)

I love the lights in the reflector.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Nov 28, 2015)

Lowjack'r said:


> Thanks Gene.
> 
> Here we go again.
> Picked up the repainted parts this week.
> ...




Jack,

Such a beautiful restoration; such skill, such care; Yes, the dry run fit up can be so smooth; but, the additional space taken just by primer, paint, and plating can make you wonder what went wrong. I too have failed with decals before... There is a man in Arizona who has words of wisdom about decal installation with clear coat afterwards; dusting the first and second application lightly of clear-coat to prevent lifting...also an ~$18.00 spray that prevents lifting... Google: Hyperytonics [if I remember correctly]. PM me for help if this is wrong. He was into Schwinn stingray and krate bicycles...


----------



## Lowjack'r (Nov 28, 2015)

juanitasmith13 said:


> Jack,
> 
> Such a beautiful restoration; such skill, such care; Yes, the dry run fit up can be so smooth; but, the additional space taken just by primer, paint, and plating can make you wonder what went wrong. I too have failed with decals before... There is a man in Arizona who has words of wisdom about decal installation with clear coat afterwards; dusting the first and second application lightly of clear-coat to prevent lifting...also an ~$18.00 spray that prevents lifting... Google: Hyperytonics [if I remember correctly]. PM me for help if this is wrong. He was into Schwinn stingray and krate bicycles...




Thanks juanitasmith13.
You have helped me a lot.
I couldn't find the Hyperytonics, but you have given me a usefull tip.
I did find something here in The Netherlands, which i think it can help me well.


----------



## Evans200 (Nov 29, 2015)

Looking very nice! I also lit up the reflector on my Color Flow. Was a fun and easy project using one red led bulb and a couple of battery holders that I hot glued to the underside of the rack. The wires were hot glued to the underside of the rear fender. It's all hidden.


----------



## Lowjack'r (Nov 29, 2015)

Evans200 said:


> Looking very nice! I also lit up the reflector on my Color Flow. Was a fun and easy project using one red led bulb and a couple of battery holders that I hot glued to the underside of the rack. The wires were hot glued to the underside of the rear fender. It's all hidden.



Nice to hear there are more lit up reflectors.
I have searched your post, and it looks cool too.


----------



## Evans200 (Nov 29, 2015)

Thanks. I like your idea of the batteries in the tank. One of these days I'm going to try to light up the tank jewels, that should be fun!


----------



## Lowjack'r (Dec 21, 2015)

It took a little longer, but here the final update.




A few weeks ago, i wanted to build the bike up all the way.
But this is as far as i could.





The rearrack was still not ready, because it took a week longer for the decal to arrive.
But after all they did arrive.




The new decal is of much nicer quality than the first two that I had.
The color is more beautiful, the letters are now centered and the edges are finished much neater.
Here, the new on the rack, and the old next to it




Ready again for clearcoat.




In the meantime, a 8,4 volt accupack is constructed in the tank.
So I don't need to change batteries anymore, and do not get bothered by leaking batteries.
The lights and claxon will be connected to this.




Hanged her to the ceiling for the last time.
To put on a new chain(In the old one, was pressed Taiwan.), wich for me was a no go on a old American bike.
And after that, do the final adjustment of the rear wheel.




Here she is, an American lady with a European Bosch Rotodyn headlight from about the same era.




It took a lot of time and some cursing, but the result is worth it.
I think.




Now waiting for nice weather, so I can ride her.
So far I haven't done that.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Dec 21, 2015)

Fantastic!!!


----------



## indiana dave (Dec 21, 2015)

Turned out very nice!


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 21, 2015)

Congrats on an excellent job. I really like the way she is wired up and powered, very discrete and neat.


----------



## morton (Dec 22, 2015)

Nicely done!


----------



## tech549 (Dec 22, 2015)

that looks great nicely done!!!!


----------



## Barto (Dec 22, 2015)

Very cool project, love how it's coming together.  Really like the area you are taking your photos in, great background.   I've been to Maastricht, Amsterdam, Beek several times ( we have a sister company in Maastricht).  Love your country.  Food is great, people are super friendly, easy to get around and most people speak English...overall awesome place to visit.

Bart


----------



## Oldben (Dec 26, 2015)

You really did a nice job on it. Love the rear light


----------



## Lowjack'r (Feb 5, 2016)

Thank you all for your coments on the job.
As you all have seen above, I've gone a long way to get the bike how it is right now.





*Before / After.*

Before I started to restore the bike.
I have tried to find out, wich model bike it was.
But nobody could tell me for sure wich model it exactly was.
And because I liked the Colorflow models, I've gone that way, to restore my bike.
I like the result very much, and i've no regrets of it.

But now as I'm following the "J.C. Higgings" search on Ebay.







 
This 1940's - 1950's Special De Luxe bike showed up Yesterday.
And now I'm pretty sure that my bike is one of this model bike.




As far as I can see my bike didn't have the correct rear hub, handlebar and sprocket / chainring.
And there were missing some parts.
But the rest of the bike did have the right parts for the Special De Luxe model.





One of the details I did find, was when I started sanding the tank.
I could see the Original graphics wich were on the tank.

The conclusion of this.
I didn't restore my bike to Original.
But I transferred a Special De Luxe, into a Colorflow.

Maybe I did something stupid.
But I'm still proud of what I did.


----------



## Awhipple (Feb 5, 2016)

Great job!


----------



## CrazyDave (Feb 5, 2016)

I just went through the whole build, congratulations!  Beautiful bike and I love the color.  The time and attention to detail you put into her really shines through in the finished project.  I wouldnt care how original or not it was, that is truly a amazing lookin bike and Im pretty sure you have the only one around ya!


----------

